# Chrome pieces blackened?!?!



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Vinyl wrap


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Vinyl wrap or Plastidip
Im thinking of doing this to my rear bumper (rs package) for now until I save up some money for the normal ltz bumper. Then later on a possible diffuser. 
I sprayed a bit of my rs style fog lights with some chrome sticking paint. Came out pretty nice and smooth, im just looking for a more durable product. Let me know how your project goes.lol

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Do the seals come off an anyway? I started looking at all the vinyl wrap options and I might go this rought if i can take off all the chrome pieces to do so..or maybe even better if i don't have to take them off at all


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*I did my chrome window sills in cf*

I wrapped my chrome door sills in CF with them on the car and it went well and was fairly easy, I think it looks way better then the chrome. I posted pics of what it looks like in my garage pics .I also did the trunk chrome but i didnt like it alot so I peeled it off,but will prob do it again in the near future though!( Iam not a fan of the chrome)


----------



## leggomyecho (Jul 27, 2011)

Wrapping it would be the best solution because if you'd like to change it later on, it's very easy to remove and doesn't damage anything. I plan to wrap the chrome trim with carbon fiber and will wrap the Chevrolet emblems in either carbon fiber or gloss white, eventually changing it to flat white to match the full car wrap I intend to get at some point. 

If you're unfamiliar with wrapping, you should check out this site: www.agwraps.com to get an idea. They can wrap anything at some sign shops. Sorry if the site isn't as useful yet, I know they do plan on updating the whole site very soon.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh no it's been very useful. I think I will just wrap it in pain black. I like how CruzeTLHO's ride turned out but, I am not big on CF lol. I want to learn how to do it so that when I figure out how to take the entire dash out, I can wrap the inside of the car from the grey color. I want the outside to be almost pure black and a red & black theme inside. Baby steps though unfortunatly =\


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I sprayed a bit of my rs style fog lights with some chrome sticking paint. Came out pretty nice and smooth, im just looking for a more durable product. Let me know how your project goes.lol
> 
> CHEVYCRUZE RS


Chrome Wraps - Vinyl Film Sheet Rolls


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Quazar but that's the opposite of what I want to do haha. I want the chrome blackened...not blackened to chrome =P


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Best way - mask, scuff and shoot.

Easiest - vinyl wrap.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah I might have to go the vinyl route. Never tried it though. Not much of a car mechanic being raised by my grandmother...but I can build a computer like no tomorrow lol


----------



## JASONandECHO (May 22, 2011)

Senistr said:


> Yeah I might have to go the vinyl route. Never tried it though. Not much of a car mechanic being raised by my grandmother...but I can build a computer like no tomorrow lol


Hey, I work for agwraps, I was production manager and installed wraps and now I'm operations manager, planning and coordinating them. So I know this wrap stuff all the way around and everyone's right about it being the easiest. Best thing about it is, like CRUZETLHO said, you can just pull it off and try something different. No damage to paint (professional paint jobs, that is) or chrome, nothing. You can even get printed and laminated graphics to simulate an existing material like wood or brushed aluminum, or you can get a design done. It's endless with printed graphics. Plus you can laminate with gloss or matte laminate.

Furthermore, there's a new 1080 series of vinyls from 3M. CRUZETLHO's CF wrap is more than likely from that series. It's textured and shines in the sun with the patterns and you can even feel them. There's also brushed aluminum in several colors and a bunch of other textures/patterns. It's pretty awesome. Hope some of this helps you a bit! -Jason


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah the more I keep reading on it the more I have been researching it and will most likely try it when I get back to the states. I might even have help with it, who knows.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If you take your time and install it correctly you will not have any problems with peeling. I will be doIng this same prOject soon and I will keep u informed. 


CHEVYCRUZE RS





Senistr said:


> Do the seals come off an anyway? I started looking at all the vinyl wrap options and I might go this rought if i can take off all the chrome pieces to do so..or maybe even better if i don't have to take them off at all


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome. I would like that. I might look into getting the stuff done when I get home. I just think chrome is tacky


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah i think they went a little overboard with the chrome. I don't mind the actual grill chrome but they could've fixed the fog lights a bit AND the rs rear bumper is terrible IMO. I hate that chrome strip across the rear bumper. I am looking for a body kit just for this reason lol


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

lol there's no body kit that fixes that im afraid =\


----------

